
Post your ads here - tagpila
http://tagpila.com/register
======
O1111OOO
FYI...

Opera says: could not verify authenticity of certificate - website may be
trying to trick you, etc. When I clicked on Opera's [show certificate], it
promptly crashed.

Been on Opera/Linux for about 3 weeks. First time it crashed on a site.

~~~
gus_massa
IE also complains about the certificate.

~~~
ElxOthman
Chrome too.

